# Guinea pigs getting skinny!



## Ingrid25

i will put this in rodents but....
Pistachio has always been fat. kaytie was never fat but she was never as light as she is now!
we got our kitten about 4 weeks ago, and i havent been holding them much, they are probably feeling a bit neglected .
i picked kaytie up last night and she was sooooooooooo skinny!
do you think it could be depression? coz they r always getting enough food!
now that leo has settled i am holding the piggies more..... hopefully they will start putting on some weight........ i also am putting them out on the grass more often now.


----------



## PetloverJo

It's not unknown for Guinea Pigs to get worms. Are they still eating as much?


----------



## Ingrid25

PetloverJo said:


> It's not unknown for Guinea Pigs to get worms. Are they still eating as much?


so it could be worms?
they are eating as much, but refusing treats!? wierd!
it could be them because they havent been wormed for AGES!


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a vet visit is needed to me, if they are getting enough food but still not gaining weight then their must be an underlying cause. She could have issues with her teeth, even though she is eating she might not be able to eat enough with her teeth.


----------



## Lisaj

I would bet they aren't eating enough and have teeth issues as a result.

What weights are they (in grammes please)


----------



## Guest

Lisaj said:


> I would bet they aren't eating enough and have teeth issues as a result.
> 
> What weights are they (in grammes please)


Or they could have teeth issues which is causing them to not eat enough 
Teeth issues aren't only caused by not enough fibre.


----------



## piggybaker

possibly teeth or depends on how old she is ... could be just age as it does start when guines become old,, no hang on some guineas get skinny.


----------



## Lil Miss

i would put my money on teeth too
i would geet her checked out by a vet very first thing in the morning


----------



## Ingrid25

well it turns out they are actually pretty big. kaytie is 900grams and pisatchio is 1100 grams.
i think i think they are getting lighter because i have been handling the kitten alot, and he is 1 and a half kg's more than the guinea pigs!


----------

